# Going to participate in the IDRC in October



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Any other AZ guys going to do the IDRC? i have to get a 13.99 just to compete in the class im going for. i cant wait, a couple more mods i should be in the mid 13's by next friday.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, I might go. I don't know if i'll be in the 13's yet, to run with ya'. But I should be close!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl, ill be there i hope, a couple setbacks lately have kept me from getting even into the 14's, mostly the 105+ degree heat, but i should be there soon. the more the merrier.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

To see an Altima hit a 13 would be tight. let 'em burn man!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres one over at .net that just hit a 13.9 all motor... the fastest nitrous assisted one over there hit a 13.1. not bad for a 4dsc.


----------

